# Admitted to Hospital!



## The Jogger (8 Feb 2016)

Well tonight I am suppose to be in a hotel in Gatwick and off to Spain tomorrow to look at properties. Instead yesterday at about 2pm I keeled over, dizzy and freezing cold with up and down BP All I can hear now is a loud chap next to me complaining to the staff I had a battery of tests with more tomorrow. Also nil by mouth.


----------



## rich p (8 Feb 2016)

Hope it all turns out okay mate. I'm up at the hospital too with a poorly F-I-L


----------



## The Jogger (8 Feb 2016)

Cheers Rich. I hope your FIL is ok. 

Roy


----------



## slowmotion (8 Feb 2016)

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Easytigers (8 Feb 2016)

Hope you're both ok !


----------



## dan_bo (8 Feb 2016)

Hope it turns out ok guys.


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Feb 2016)

I hope you are better quickly @The Jogger and your FIL also gets better Rich.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2016)

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2016)

best wishes to both of you


----------



## Mrs M (8 Feb 2016)

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## vickster (8 Feb 2016)

Get well soon


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2016)

Hope the tests show nothing serious.


----------



## theclaud (8 Feb 2016)

Crikey Jogger. Hope it turns out OK.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

Best wishes with the tests. If you want tips at dealing with moaning patients, just ask !


----------



## raleighnut (8 Feb 2016)

Jeez, GWS fella.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2016)

GWS TJ and F-i-L of RP!


----------



## The Jogger (8 Feb 2016)

Consultant has been round, very matter of factish. All the doctors and nurses have been brilliant. The consultant thinks low BP not worried about the heart because I cycle and don't get breathless but he will also get the camera down for me. This is happening soon.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Feb 2016)

The Jogger said:


> Consultant has been round, very matter of factish. All the doctors and nurses have been brilliant. The consultant thinks low BP not worried about the heart because I cycle and don't get breathless but he will also get the camera down for me. This is happening soon.


All the best.

Gws


----------



## TreeHuggery (8 Feb 2016)

hope all is ok, and that you're out of there soon


----------



## Col5632 (8 Feb 2016)

GWS, hope it's nothing serious


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

Keep us informed.


----------



## tyred (8 Feb 2016)

GWS


----------



## cyberknight (8 Feb 2016)

GWS and virtual hugs


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Feb 2016)

Gws @The Jogger and best wishes to RP's FiL


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2016)

I recon the docs don't know what to do as he is fit ! Had the same when my stats dropped to the low 70s. Popped in to the ward today and the sister remarked that they were about to send me to ICU. I remember telling the ICU Consultant I felt fine at the time.


----------



## The Jogger (9 Feb 2016)

So , what was that all about. Well, the result is gastritis, the camera went down to find a load of inflammation in my stomach which they said is caused by years of taking Anadin Extra and Naproxen. They also done a biopsy which came back negative ( I thought that would take weeks). I've been told to take a course of Omeprazole 40mg for a month. 

They think the gastritis is what made me feel dizzy and nauseous. I did have lots of blood tests and heart traces , which is a good thing. NHS just can't fault it, long may it last. It's the staff that make it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2016)

The Jogger said:


> So , what was that all about. Well, the result is gastritis, the camera went down to find a load of inflammation in my stomach which they said is caused by years of taking Anadin Extra and Naproxen. They also done a biopsy which came back negative ( I thought that would take weeks). I've been told to take a course of Omeprazole 40mg for a month.
> 
> They think the gastritis is what made me feel dizzy and nauseous. I did have lots of blood tests and heart traces , which is a good thing. NHS just can't fault it, long may it last. It's the staff that make it.


I'm guessing that's good news ... You must be feeling better, you managed to make a political point :-)


----------



## vickster (9 Feb 2016)

I'm taking omeprazole at the moment as my GP wouldn't prescribe Naproxen for shoulder pain without it. Hopefully the damage reverses quickly


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Feb 2016)

The Jogger said:


> They think the gastritis is what made me feel dizzy and nauseous.



Yep,I've had that as well;was diagnosed a few years ago as I was getting really,really bad indigestion and heartburn.I take Omeprazole as well although if I eat or drink too much of certain things(coffee,chocolate,alcohol etc)I get it bad again.

Interestingly,my doctor told me that being veggie is a good thing for this sort of complaint.


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2016)

So why were you taking Anadin Extra and Naproxen? Doctor's orders or self medication? Good news though!


----------



## The Jogger (9 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> So why were you taking Anadin Extra and Naproxen? Good news though!


Kidney stones and stress headaches , back pain and habit.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2016)

Good news...


----------



## Crackle (9 Feb 2016)

I've had Gastritis, it's thoroughly unpleasant but completely curable. Not all the PPI's work for everyone. One of them made me feel quite dizzy and tired, might have been Lansoprazole. Once I swopped to another I was fine. I also simplified my diet and ate less. It took a few months and it came back once but the PPI's eventually did the trick. I found the camera down my throat to be the worst part of the whole thing.

Similarly I suspect, it was anti-inflammotories which did for me. I now can't take them or won't risk them. It meant having to find an actual way of curing my back pain which was proactive. It also meant I had to experiment with my diet to cut out the gout attacks I was getting, for which I was taking the most powerful anti-inflammatories. Again, being proactive about this was the best thing to do. I now don't eat Salmon or other shellfish and avoid soy in all it's forms, which unfortunately means no Chinese stir fry's and since doing that, not a single attack. Sometimes these things can be a bit of a wake up call to sort stuff out you've been ignoring.


----------



## rich p (9 Feb 2016)

Crackle said:


> I've had Gastritis, it's thoroughly unpleasant but completely curable. Not all the PPI's work for everyone. One of them made me feel quite dizzy and tired, might have been Lansoprazole. Once I swopped to another I was fine. I also simplified my diet and ate less. It took a few months and it came back once but the PPI's eventually did the trick. I found the camera down my throat to be the worst part of the whole thing.
> 
> Similarly I suspect, it was anti-inflammotories which did for me. I now can't take them or won't risk them. It meant having to find an actual way of curing my back pain which was proactive. It also meant I had to experiment with my diet to cut out the gout attacks I was getting, for which I was taking the most powerful anti-inflammatories. Again, being proactive about this was the best thing to do. I now don't eat Salmon or other shellfish and avoid soy in all it's forms, which unfortunately means no Chinese stir fry's and since doing that, not a single attack. Sometimes these things can be a bit of a wake up call to sort stuff out you've been ignoring.


Apart from that lot you're fine?
Good news Roy - viva Espana


----------



## Crackle (10 Feb 2016)

rich p said:


> Apart from that lot you're fine?


I could go on?


----------



## Globalti (16 Feb 2016)

It's Nature's way of telling you that property in Spain is a folly. Take heed and keep your cash in Britain where the NHS is brilliant.


----------

